# Took a few pics



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I was only able to get a few fish in the pics, but you get a general idea










































I didn't want to take too many pics and get my fish all weirded out, so I'll try to get better pics eventually.:fun:


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

nice panda corys gotta love um


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

The barb's look really healthy. Nice tank.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks foe the kind words. i have two sick goldfish that I am having a tough time healing. I cant get the bulging, swelling bodies to go down at all. my one fish is completely upside down with two large lumps. possibly a tumor or something.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

how big are your barbs? they look really nice btw


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

the tigers vary in size. i females are plumper and more rounded, but they are pretty close in length, which is around 3-4 inches. the green barbs are about the same size, but not as rounded.i have a cory in there that is larger than the barbs..i'll try to snap a pic. its a beast of a cory.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

haha my albino cory in my 20g reminds me of jabba the hut because shes so fat =P


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

thats the perfect name for the fish too. i think mine would be called chewbacca. if it could talk, im sure it would sound like just chewy.


----------

